
Show HN: Docup – single-page documentation for your open source projects - 0x142857
https://docup.now.sh/
======
dewey
Why would you choose that over a simple static site generator that converts a
markdown file into a static html file that works without JavaScript and
doesn't cause any problems for search engines?

This one command does just that and you don't have to "prerender" your pages
in an "additional build step" as suggested in the other comment.

pandoc -f markdown -t html5 -o output.html input.md -c style.css

~~~
0x142857
That command is essentially what I mean by "prerender".

I will add this feature to docup later, for people who want to have a static
html file instead.

~~~
dewey
So why all that extra work when in the end the only feature of Docup that
would be used is the CSS which could also just be fed into pandoc?

~~~
0x142857
First it's for people who don't want a build step, but they can prerender if
they want.

And it does more than adding some CSS, JavaScript is also used for
interactions.

------
kostarelo
How will it cope when content starts to grow? It will require a massive single
request to fetch the content and then JS will have to build the interface.

Like other commented, better split pages and prefer pre-rendering.
Documentation is something I usually need immediately and I really don't care
how pretty it looks.

~~~
NickBusey
Yea this is my thought. Any sizable project will have enough documentation to
make this one page approach unwieldy IMO. MkDocs Material is all I'll ever
need for documentation. [https://squidfunk.github.io/mkdocs-material/getting-
started/](https://squidfunk.github.io/mkdocs-material/getting-started/)

~~~
0x142857
works pretty well for lodash.
[https://lodash.com/docs/4.17.15](https://lodash.com/docs/4.17.15)

------
fomojola
Very nice. In a similar vein, I've used
[https://ricostacruz.com/flatdoc/](https://ricostacruz.com/flatdoc/) before,
which is a bit more full featured and includes support for code samples.

------
teyc
Nice! this one is also quite good
[https://docsify.js.org/#/](https://docsify.js.org/#/)

------
hoten
The updating on the left hand side is pretty jarring. If it must be done, can
it be scrolled over time instead?

~~~
0x142857
yes, already working on a fix.

------
fevangelou
Out of curiosity, is it search engine crawlable?

~~~
0x142857
yes, google supports js, not sureabout the others.

~~~
0x142857
you can prerender you website anyways, if you don't mind a build step

